# Anacharis/Elodea ideal temperature?



## Evil-Lynn (Apr 6, 2009)

I have this bunch of anacharis plants that I keep in a tank where the temperature is always between 70 degrees and 72 degrees. I have been doing research and sites give contradictory information regarding the ideal temperature for this plant. Some say the hottest they can take is about 75 degrees, others say it's about 82 degrees. I would like to raise the temperature a couple of degrees to promote faster growth... would this be safe for my plants?

Thank you.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

I would say it's fine


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

That plant can take a lot of abuse, it's hard to kill.


----------



## Nexed (Aug 7, 2008)

chagovatoloco said:


> That plant can take a lot of abuse, it's hard to kill.


Yep its a pond plant it can survive a wide range of temps so i wouldnt even stress it.


----------



## Evil-Lynn (Apr 6, 2009)

Gotcha, I will give it a try then. Thank you all for your input.


----------

